# HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance



## 1.8t_wagon_man (Jun 26, 2007)

I own a 2003 Jetta IV GLX Wagon Tiptronic with Headlights with integrated fog lights.
Wissh to install a HID kit - getting different opinions from different shops;
1 - I'm told need projector headlight units to install HID? True?
2 - Being told will lose High beam function? thought I saw some "slider" kits that will fix that?
3- Being told will need a special"Relay" fr proper performance and avoid "Flickering"? If so whatis the P/N and where can I get one.
4- Thought o buying projector Head units and swapping in HID kit and pull a switch! - good idea? Goink for 6000K whites.
Sorry guys am a Mechanical Engineer and u know how "anal" engineers can be!
Just want the best installation and want to do it right.
Not happy with the performance of the stock lights.
Can do the work myself
anyone got a link with pics to study the job?
thx


----------



## motoxyz (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (1.8t_wagon_man)*

Disclaimer: this could very well be the blind leading the blind, as I have only lightly researched HID upgrades.
Upgrding to HID bulbs into stock headlights will probably be too bright, and thus illegal, because the stock light pattern puts too much light into other drivers' eyes. Ecode headlights or projectors should aim the light properly. Projector lenses are recommended, but not necessarily required.
Most (if not all) aftermarket projector headlamp assemblies will come with halogen high beams.
A good HID upgrade kit shouldn't need any sort of relay that isn't included in the kit, but i am speculating.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (motoxyz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motoxyz* »_Upgrding to HID bulbs into stock headlights will probably be too bright, and thus illegal, because the stock light pattern puts too much light into other drivers' eyes.

That's pretty good - I think you should have stopped there







.
Putting an HID "kit" into a halogen projector headlight just isn't going to solve the "too much light" problem - even if it is an E-code.
If you want to "do it right" the only real option for the MkIV Jetta is the OEM HID headlights or the OEM HID replicas - they both have HID projectors and not halogen projectors for the low beam. Or you can rip the HID optics out of the headlights from another car and transplant them into Jetta housings.
Read Daniel Sterns' All about HIDs for great information on HIDs.


----------



## motoxyz (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
That's pretty good - I think you should have stopped there







.


Hehe, now you know why I gave a disclaimer.


----------



## 1.8t_wagon_man (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like a plan
OEM headlights are like $1500
complete HID replicas would do fine - where can i get some?
Do I still get to keep my OEM Fogs?
BTW what do i do regarding the DRM's ?
Do I just disable the normal way - at the switch?
thx


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (1.8t_wagon_man)*

Helix makes the HID replicas - I'm not sure why sells them. Somebody in the MkIV forum would know for sure.
The HID replicas don't have fog lights - you could always install the Hella Micro DE kits in the lower grills if you want fogs.
If you install a relay to power the HIDs (always a good idea) then you don't need to disable the DRLs.


----------



## vwbluxu2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (dennisgli)*

Or there is the option that I plan on using...Far cheaper the 1500.00...but still not cheap.
Buy one of the many quality aftermarket lights with a projector in then and get an aftermarket h7 to replace the factory low beam in the projector-thus, its no longer illeagal. You'll still have the Fog and high beams. I bought the FK projectors but there are many availabe even through Ebay.
http://www.villagephotos.com/m...39884
There is another option yet. There is a billit aluminum bezel type piece out there from a company called "Casper" (I think thats the spelling) that allows you to replace an H4 with an HID set up and not blind on coming traffic. An engineer at Hella suggested it to me. My understanding is, you can buy any aftermarket headlight assembly with the H4 and fog (that might even be factory GLI too) and you are ready to go. These assemblies can be sen for as low as $70.00 or so for Asian made versions.
Then just choose your HID kit and worst case, you are in at $600-700.00 with all the best of the best.
I offer the same disclaimer. These are just the options I have considered.


----------



## 1.8t_wagon_man (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (vwbluxu2)*

Thx for the help
was looking at a aftermarket headlight unit with HID
or an E-Code Headlight assy
Would probably give better lighting than what i got now.
Complete E code hid with levelling motors would be the ultimate!
I have seen the FK units and they look pretty good
now if i could only find these CASPER units ???????????
anyone ??????????????????


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (1.8t_wagon_man)*

Casper's Electronics, Inc.: HID Shield for H4
I wouldn't recommend those - you're going to lose your high beam/low beam options. I'm not sure what you'll end up with but I doubt that it will meat the E-code spec's for either.



_Modified by dennisgli at 12:47 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## vwbluxu2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: HID Headlight Conversion - Please Excuse my Ignorance (dennisgli)*

actually, I just realized a buddy ran the Casper set up. He didn't need the high beam at all. His lights were amazing. The Fog was a nice addition. It was a VERY cost effective way to set things up. Just remember to get the euroswitch too...or atlest a factory switch with the fog option.
I guess its all a matter of what you want to spend to get HID lighting. I have the FK "R32" style projectors and a nice high quality H7 bulb and I am happy enough with the light output to bump the HID conversion down on my list of priorities. The projector alone made a huge difference for me.
Best of luck!


----------



## 1.8t_wagon_man (Jun 26, 2007)

ok
1 - so I keep my stock headlight units.
2 - Get the Casper shields
3 - 1 HID Kit - want as pure white as possible 6000K should do it i guess - what's a good kit
4 - Get to keep my fogs so no need for ner switch - mine should be ok.
5 - would need to mod housings - anybody know whwere i cen see instructions with pics?
thx guys


----------



## vwbluxu2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (1.8t_wagon_man)*

Maybe on number 1...I haven't had stock housings, so I'm not too sure what bulb you have in there. If its an H4 (which I thought was just euro and aftermarket) you are good.
Just plop the Carper piece in and get an H4 replacement HID kit...


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwbluxu2)*

ecs tuning sells OEM replicas for 450-500, and i have a company that you can get an HID KIT for 170 shipped with lifetime warranty.


----------

